# Sticking with the Stout theme lately......



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I picked this one up today. Comes in a 22 oz. bomber.
Really rich dark color, with full tan head. A nice creamy mouth feel. Lots of chocolate flavors here. Wish it was a bit stronger.
Overall a good example, but there are others I like better ( Brooklyn, Ommegang)

Rogue Chocolate Stout 6% ABV Cheers!

Click!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hard to go wrong sticking to the Stouts! :dr:tu


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

YUMMY!! Stouts are good stuff!!!:tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

That's a good one! I picked up a six pack of Brooklyn brewery's chocolate stout the other day and it is also pretty tasty.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

My local tavern has the Brooklyn (which I prefer) on tap. Half dozen or so of those and youre calling for mommy.


----------



## Hank (Feb 21, 2007)

The Rouge Chocolate Stout is pretty good. 
I like Saranac Oatmeal Stout my self.
They also have a good Chocolate Amber


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

AAlmeter said:


> My local tavern has the Brooklyn (which I prefer) on tap. Half dozen or so of those and youre calling for mommy.


Tell me about it Adam! I drank four out of the sixer I bought the other night, and oh man was I feeling it the next morning :r


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Hank said:


> I like Saranac Oatmeal Stout my self.


Speaking of Saranac, I picked up a sixer of this also. The alcohol really comes through on this stout.

Saranac High Peaks Series Imperial Stout 9% ABV

Click!


----------



## Hank (Feb 21, 2007)

The Imperial IPA was also pretty good.:tu


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice looking stout there Tony. We are having a beer & pizza dinner here tonight, so I'm looking forward to a few dark beers. In preperation I'm enjoying some Dead Man Ale with a SCdH La Punta... The dark stuff tonight is going to be Coopers Dark Ale & Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout :dr


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Damn why did I diet during Stout Season... =(


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I picked up some Stouds Fat Dog and Left Hand Brewery Milk Stout. Havin' some buddies over for the UFC fight on Saturday and we're gonna "dispose" of them.:dr


----------



## Hank (Feb 21, 2007)

Just had a Samuel Adams Cream Stout and it was YUMMY.
Think Ill try the Holiday Porter now.


----------

